# Ressource Dateien



## nicok (11. März 2007)

Hi



Also ich hab eine bestimmte .ocx datei die ich ins windir kopieren muss...

So also ich hab gehört das es per Ressoruce Datei geht..

Dh ich habe eine Ressource Datei die ich ins mein Projekt einfüge und dann beim starten kopiert wird..

Soweit so gut. Nun muss ich wissen wie ich erstmals eine "Ressource Datei" erstelle ..


Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden !


----------



## DrSoong (11. März 2007)

Dazu muss mal der Ressourceneditor von VB geladen sein, du erkennst ihn an seinem Symbol (unfertiger grüner Würfel) in der Symbolleiste oben. Wenn das Symbol nicht da ist, musst du dne Editor laden. Dies geht über _Add-Ins - Add-In-Manager_. Einfach dort den *VB 6 Ressourcen-Editor* laden (Häkchen vor _Laden/Entladen_).

Wenn du das hast, startest du den Ressourceneditor mit Klick auf das Symbol. Du kannst dann verschiedene Arten von Ressourcen einbinden, dies wären Text, Cursor, Symbol, Bitmap und Benutzerdefinierte (siehe die Symbole in der Symbolleiste des Ressourceneditors).

In deinem Fall fügst du mit Klick auf _Benutzerdefinierte Ressourcen einfügen_ einfach deine OCX hinzu. Dann speicherst du die Ressourcendatei in ein Verzeichnis deiner Wahl (sinnvoll ist das Verzeichnis wo deine anderen VB6-Dateien liegen). Deine Ressource hat jetzt in der Ressourcendatei eine Nummer, die du dir merken musst.

Dann musst du nur noch in deinem Code die Ressource auslesen und irgendwo hinschreiben, geht so:

```
Dim b() As Byte
 b = LoadResData(101, "CUSTOM")
 Open App.Path & "\meinedatei.ocx" For Binary As #1
  Put #1, , b()
 Close #1
```


Der Doc!


----------

